# Angry Bear



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Size is 225x225x44mm. Walnut with stain finish. I was planning to have this painted. But it looks good just stained.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup - no paint.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hungry. No paint.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks great, Dan! That has stain on it? Looks like natural Walnut to me... what stain did you use?

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s outstanding! Can’t even believe you considered paint .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't either. It is beautiful the way it is. I use walnut stain on walnut these days too. The walnut we are getting is steamed walnut and unless you can find Caro walnut it has a sort of "Purplish" color with clear finish. The walnut stain turns it into a dark chocolate color which enhances the walnut in my opinion. Great job on the bear, just love the color.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I can't either. It is beautiful the way it is. I use walnut stain on walnut these days too. The walnut we are getting is steamed walnut and unless you can find Caro walnut it has a sort of "Purplish" color with clear finish. The walnut stain turns it into a dark chocolate color which enhances the walnut in my opinion. Great job on the bear, just love the color.
> Herb


I'm lucky in that most of the Walnut I buy is from a local sawmill and it's unsteamed, far prettier than steamed Walnut. I've never stained any of that, fwiw - too pretty like it is.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dan I guess you surprised yourself when you saw it after it was finished. 

Reach over your shoulder and give yourself a pat on the back, actually make that two pats, because I really like that one.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I really like this model. Yo did a great job with it.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Looks great, Dan! That has stain on it? Looks like natural Walnut to me... what stain did you use?
> 
> David


This is the stain I've been using. Just one quick application.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Beautiful carve, love the detail and color!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Boy that stain goes a long way....since 1958. Beautiful job.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

That bear looks like he is demanding who took his Elk that he had saved for dinner.

CAD-Man


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow looks great. Did you do the design. I have seen some other animals with the same kind of background and wondered who did them.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

marecat3 said:


> Wow looks great. Did you do the design. I have seen some other animals with the same kind of background and wondered who did them.


I found the STL files on Ebay or Etsy.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow that is awesome.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't care how you got there, just WOW.


----------

